# It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup Merged...



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

How long do we have to put up with this sorry starting lineup? LB continues to complain that we can't establish a lead, but how can you when you got senior citizens continuing to start for this squad? It's getting outright ridiculous that he continues to change the starting lineup every five blasted minutes! Jerome James should never be in the starting lineup every again, let alone on the hardwood. Q should is another player that should not be starting. I don't know if he misses Brandy or what but his play has bene down right awlful. He was boasting when he got here that he will show the Knick fans his arsenal of post moves. Well I'm still waiting. Sit your behind down if you're not feeling 100 percent you only hurting your team. Send Ariza to the NBDL, because as far as I'm concerned he needs more work he has no outside jumper he can't create shots off the dribble. If you got to start someone at SF, then you better off starting Penny. Until we are able to get someone to fill that position. Lastly, Curry needs to work on his passing why have 200 million assistant coaches that fill the back of the bench and they aren't able to teach him to pass when he is being tripled team. Crawford, Steph and Frye will benefit tremendously if we can get Curry to improve in this area.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*

Couldnt agree more. With that starting lineup we will trail from opening tip and will get in a hole to big to get out of. Start- Steph,JC,Frye, Curry, and Ariza or somtin thing like that and let nate abe the spark off the bench. Also why is david lee on the IA list?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*

It would help if Curry were healthy, or if Frye could defend.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*



> Also why is david lee on the IA list?


Because the Knicks are looking to trade Antonio Davis, Maurice Taylor, and Malik Rose. They need to be showcased. Lee not so much.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*

Well nate should be on the floor and so should JC when the game begins. Then pull curry off the bench.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Another Rashidi Pearl....*

Frye can't defend......wow......Did you expect a guy that played center in college against the guys with the least ability (everybody knows that the 5 is nearly impossible to fill in college) to come into the NBA as a 4 and defend one of the toughest positions? And as a rookie no less? Please....He may never be a great defender, but he seems to have the tools to do so.....and he is a hard worker who plays with effort. He's the least of our problems.

The Knicks need a go-to guy and better TEAM defense. Right now, they just don't understand how to play it. I have faith...LB is a great teacher.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Tru....*

JC is in NO way starting material at this point. He is wildly inconsistent and much better suited fir the bench. Rashidi is absolutely right about the vets...they are being showcased. I have a feeling that Team NY is trying to hide Lee on the bench so as not to have him assked for in trade talks. I really think he is going to be good.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*



Kitty said:


> How long do we have to put up with this sorry starting lineup? LB continues to complain that we can't establish a lead, but how can you when you got senior citizens continuing to start for this squad? It's getting outright ridiculous that he continues to change the starting lineup every five blasted minutes! Jerome James should never be in the starting lineup every again, let alone on the hardwood. Q should is another player that should not be starting. I don't know if he misses Brandy or what but his play has bene down right awlful. He was boasting when he got here that he will show the Knick fans his arsenal of post moves. Well I'm still waiting. Sit your behind down if you're not feeling 100 percent you only hurting your team. Send Ariza to the NBDL, because as far as I'm concerned he needs more work he has no outside jumper he can't create shots off the dribble. If you got to start someone at SF, then you better off starting Penny. Until we are able to get someone to fill that position. Lastly, Curry needs to work on his passing why have 200 million assistant coaches that fill the back of the bench and they aren't able to teach him to pass when he is being tripled team. Crawford, Steph and Frye will benefit tremendously if we can get Curry to improve in this area.


I agree.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*

Interesting you start this thread today ... this column in CBS sportsline mentions that Brown should do the same thing (2nd page)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/spin/story/9120413


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*What's Your Solution Dog?*



alphadog said:


> JC is in NO way starting material at this point. He is wildly inconsistent and much better suited fir the bench. Rashidi is absolutely right about the vets...they are being showcased. I have a feeling that Team NY is trying to hide Lee on the bench so as not to have him assked for in trade talks. I really think he is going to be good.


I know you not high on JC starting so what would you do if you're LB? Q can't continue starting he is killing us. Would you give Penny the start until we figure via trade if we can get an upgrade at the SF spot. 

Guys I never thought I would say this, but do you notice that Mo is playing better than last year? I know he isn't putting up nearly the numbers he should be putting up compared to how much he is getting paid. But I see that he is at least trying, and should be in the rotation before Jerome James. What you guys think?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: What's Your Solution Dog?*



Kitty said:


> I know you not high on JC starting so what would you do if you're LB? Q can't continue starting he is killing us. Would you give Penny the start until we figure via trade if we can get an upgrade at the SF spot.
> 
> Guys I never thought I would say this, but do you notice that Mo is playing better than last year? I know he isn't putting up nearly the numbers he should be putting up compared to how much he is getting paid. But I see that he is at least trying, and should be in the rotation before Jerome James. What you guys think?



100% agree with your whole post...except for penny , i would start Lee, ariza, the dog whisperer, rose and q before i start penny ...he quit on his team last season, to me he is a contract and nothing more.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*

I like Marbury. But it pains me to say this: I have a bad feeling he'll be gone by the end of the year. I really hope not ... but the way Brown loves Nate, plus Crawford, means that somebody is going to get squeezed. 

Again: I am a fan of Marbury. I don't buy into all the, 'he makes any club he goes to a loser' garbage. Yes, he's a bit selfish, but he's still one of the premier PG in this league. His ability to shoot and penetrate is great. His defense isn't.

I don't know who's take on his monster salary, but I just have a gut feeling (no evidence) he's a goner.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*



> I don't know who's take on his monster salary, but I just have a gut feeling (no evidence) he's a goner.


Unless they do a Marbury for Jalen Rose trade, I'm afraid the Knicks' will be stuck with him till the end.

As for any other trades, in order to get rid of Rose, Taylor and co, you'll have to offer up something substantial, and considering your roster, it'll probably be Lee.

If the Celtics end up playing terrible, maybe IT should use Lee and Ariza as bait to get Pierce and crappy contracts in return (Blount &/ LaFrentz). It would give them a very nice young core and cap space to boot.
Pierce, LaFrentz, Blount for Lee, Ariza, Penny and Davis

Then next year furiously shop Taylor's expiring contract for whatever you can get that's semi decent, and if your really lucky, find a sucker for Rose.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: What's Your Solution Dog?*



Kitty said:


> I know you not high on JC starting so what would you do if you're LB? Q can't continue starting he is killing us. Would you give Penny the start until we figure via trade if we can get an upgrade at the SF spot.
> 
> Guys I never thought I would say this, but do you notice that Mo is playing better than last year? I know he isn't putting up nearly the numbers he should be putting up compared to how much he is getting paid. But I see that he is at least trying, and should be in the rotation before Jerome James. What you guys think?


I agree some more. Man, it's like one brain.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*

I can't imagine division rivals like the Knicks and Celtics doing a deal.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Kitty,*

As I said befrore, I'd play the young guys and see what we have. The vets will take us nowhere.
I'd start Marbury (cause he's still here), Qrich (if healthy), Ariza/Lee, Frye and Curry. Nate and JC come in together off the bench, Ariza/Lee, Taylor, and Butler/Frye at the 5. Anybody that really thinks this team is going to win anytime soon is deluding themselves. No trade is the cure. It is going to take time.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kitty,*



alphadog said:


> As I said befrore, I'd play the young guys and see what we have. The vets will take us nowhere.
> I'd start Marbury (cause he's still here), Qrich (if healthy), Ariza/Lee, Frye and Curry. Nate and JC come in together off the bench, Ariza/Lee, Taylor, and Butler/Frye at the 5. Anybody that really thinks this team is going to win anytime soon is deluding themselves. No trade is the cure. It is going to take time.


The only thing I know for sure is Brown likes point guards such as Brevin Knight,Billups and dare I say Eric Snow???And whats the common thread???Extremely high Assist/Turnover ratios,i.e above 4..Marbury currently has a ratio of apx 2,and JC comes in at 1.6...Not great...

Marbury said it last night,how can he get assists when nobody hits their shots.Its very true.Q is killing us,AD is dead wood,and Ariza is lucky to draw iron half the time...Even worse is Marburys strength as a passer is the pick and roll(KT),and penetration dribble and kick it out to the wing (TT).He is terrible at setting up bigs....

This team is built wrong from the ground up


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: It's Time For LB To Get A Starting Lineup*



Rashidi said:


> Because the Knicks are looking to trade Antonio Davis, Maurice Taylor, and Malik Rose. They need to be showcased. Lee not so much.


yeah were showcasing how much they suck lol


----------



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

*Starting Lineup, Revisited*

In the beginning of the season I made a post about the Knicks starting lineup, and hear we are 2 months into the season without one. If anything has been made clear at this point, its that Jamal Crawford should be starting. Now, Ill admit Ive had some issues with Jamal in the past, but he has been playing much more controlled this season, and actually has attempted more free throws than 3s so far (the first time in his career he is on pace to do that). Quentin Richardson so far has been a huge disapointment, and if he is gonna get it going, it should be coming off the bench. Him and Nate should come into together, push the tempo, and maybe get some of the fast break 3s Q was stroking last year in Phoenix. Seems otherwise Q's halfcourt game is severly lacking, especially his ability to finish near the basket. Also, Curry has to be in there if healthy. No more Jerome James. Frye can go either way, but if Curry is starting, Frye should too, they work well together as Currys knack for drawing doubles can get Frye the open jumper. A nice big man combo we Knick fans would like to see more and get used to. Ariza at the 3, as we have no other option at this point. He can provide a nice spark off the bench that would be better suited for him at this point in his career, but we have no small forwards, so Trev should start, and hopefully get a couple of breakaway slams. No matter any of this, my main point is Jamal needs to start, right now, no if ands or buts....Agreed?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Starting Lineup, Revisited*

Merged...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Agree with you totally letsgo!



> Quentin Richardson so far has been a huge disapointment, and if he is gonna get it going, it should be coming off the bench. Him and Nate should come into together, push the tempo, and maybe get some of the fast break 3s Q was stroking last year in Phoenix.


Another good point, JC should be starting and Q and nate should come off the bench and play a fastbreak game. Why dosnt LB just open his eyes?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Why dosnt LB just open his eyes?


Because he has cataracts? :whoknows:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Because he has cataracts?


lol. 
Do we know the starting lineup for tonights game for sure? If its the same its been we are going to have to pay someone to shoot LB. :eek8: :dead:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> lol.
> Do we know the starting lineup for tonights game for sure? If its the same its been we are going to have to pay someone to shoot LB. :eek8: :dead:


No I have no idea, it's like playing who want's to be in the starting lineup...hosted by Larry Brown


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah and the senior citizens always seem to win the raffle. :curse:


----------

